# Good nearly 7 foot long pet/baby gate?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Any suggestions for a good quality gate that is metal, preferably white, very durable/sturdy, and extends to 6'8" ? It absolutely must have a walk-through gate.

I found a couple online using google, (the local stores don't have anything that fits our needs length wise), but would prefer suggestions if you have used one personally that you liked. This gate will be used in a high traffic area, so ease of gate use and durability is important.

Thanks


----------



## Esmiralda33 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have this one Dog Gates: Maxi Gate & Extra Tall Maxi Gate at Drs. Foster & Smith. It is sturdy (even when the dogs jump on it). We got the extra tall, but our gsd/dane mixes will jump it when they are excited. It has the walk through gate and removes easily when neeeded. I wish the people gate was wider, but other than that it's worked out well. Hope this helps!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've used good quality ex-pens in this fashion, I open them out and use however many panels I need and sort of zig-zag them so they stand, or fasten each end to something so they can be straightened out. I'm thinking of making a kennel area in my basement but can't afford the real kennel panels so I'm getting a 4' expen that I'll basically open up and stretch across the room to make the kennel side.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. We are currently using an x-pen, the black midwest one, and it works ok but it has some downsides. This is a room opening between the living room and dining room, and the gate on the x-pen can't be operated with one hand, and at 3 ft tall it's too tall for me to lean over it from the other side to close the bottom latch. With a 2 wk old baby at home, we quickly found ourselves needing to keep the dogs on occasion out of the living room and both room walk-throughs are used enough that it's a pain not having a good gate that can be operated. Right now we've essentially blocked off the 7 foot opening with the x-pen and have to go around through another room to get to that part of the house. Not a big deal short term, but long term a better gate is needed.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

What did you end up getting? The dogs knocked over the extra tall one that we had mounted, and we need a new one that has a walk-through and pet door. 
Bindaboo makes the best one we have found and we have an extra tall extra wide one mounted in the mud room, but I don't think they will fit this oddly sized hallway.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

I would just build my own. 

I used a standard tall baby gate. Works fine..


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Totally forgot about this thread...

Runswithdogs - there are a number of good gates out there that I found, but the cost of most was $150 - over $200 for a good one. I jsut didn't feel it was worth it right now when the x-pen works ok. Ours is 36" high. It works great, just wish I had the ability to put the gate in the middle so I could use that room opening.

The x-pen is several sections longer than the opening, so the sides support it the room itself is larger than the opening, so it's framed inside the room for support if that makes sense.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

adamdude04 said:


> I would just build my own.
> 
> I used a standard tall baby gate. Works fine..


I don't know if you didn't read the whole post, but a standard baby gate won't do anything as the opening exceeds the length of even baby gates labeled "wide" or "extra wide."


----------

